# Pacific Rim - Trailer zum SciFi-Spektakel



## FlorianStangl (7. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pacific Rim - Trailer zum SciFi-Spektakel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Pacific Rim - Trailer zum SciFi-Spektakel


----------



## kidou1304 (7. Februar 2013)

basiert das auf ner Anime/Comic vorlage?...kommt mir iwie verdamtm bekannt vor


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2013)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> basiert das auf ner Anime/Comic vorlage?...kommt mir iwie verdamtm bekannt vor


 
ähm
Riesenroboter die gegen Monster kämpfen als Ausgangspunkt sind nun nicht gerade *Ultra*-originel, da braucht man sich nur mal einen Film mit Mecha-Godzilla ansehen


----------



## kidou1304 (7. Februar 2013)

ich sage nich ohne Grund das es mir verdammt bekannt vorkommt. Mir ist schon klar das das nicht Originel ist  Ich meine es so wie ich es sage. Die Story, die Namen der Mechas..mir is als wenns das in nem Anime/Comic oder so gab. Sprich darauf basiert


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2013)

naja, der wird es sich halt von den Japanern auch noch abgeschaut haben, den Sachen irgendwelche deutsche Namen zu geben 
Ich denke der hat einfach Bock gehabt so nen Film wie sein Buddy Tarantino zu machen, nur nicht mit so Martial Arts/Neo-Samurai Filmen oder so, sondern über Kaijo Filmen, wo man alle Elemente die einem gefallen nimmt, durch den Mixer dreht, eine Prise eigene Ideen für die Würze mit rein gibt und Ellen McLain die Computerstimme sprechen läßt

Und auch wenn ich mich jetzt ziemlich ungesund weit aus dem Fenster lehne, aber deswegen wird der Film besser sein als das Vergangene und kommende Zilla-Ami-Remake


----------



## SchoPinator (7. Februar 2013)

Unabhängig von der Story find ich Filme mit fetten Monstern und Maschinen ziemlich geil 



> basiert das auf ner Anime/Comic vorlage?...kommt mir iwie verdamtm bekannt vor​



MIch erinnert das auch etwas an ein gewisses Anime und zwar: Neon Genesis Evangelion.
Habe mir mal paar Folgen von angeschaut ist nicht so der Kracher.


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2013)

SchoPinator schrieb:


> MIch erinnert das auch etwas an ein gewisses Anime und zwar: Neon Genesis Evangelion.
> Habe mir mal paar Folgen von angeschaut ist nicht so der Kracher.


 
NGE muss man schon komplett schauen, ansonsten kapiert man nur die Hälfte und vorallem ist die Serie Super
auch wenn die schon depressiv machen kann


----------

